# Zugriff verweigert auf 2ter Festplatte (Win XP)



## Sliver (15. Januar 2004)

Grüße,

erstmal:
Gesucht hab ich schon nur die Theards die ich gefunden habe hatten nie wirklich eine Lösung gebracht.


Also, folgendes Problem:

Ich habe die Festplatte eines Kollegen (ich soll ihm Daten sichern und WinXP neu aufspielen) und auf die gesamte Festplatte habe ich Zugriff bis auf den Bereich "...\Dokumente und Einstellungen\[Username]\". 

Mit den Zugriffsrechten habe ich das nun so weit hingekriegt das ich auf "...\Dokumente und Einstellungen\[Username]\" Zugriff habe. Für die ganzen weiteren Ordner und Dateien müsste ich allerdings nun die gleiche Prozdur mit den Zugriffrechten machen wie bei der Festplatte allgemein.

*Weis einer nun wie ich einmal die Zugriffsrechte einstelle und ich auf alle Ordner zugriff habe?*


Danke im vorraus.


Sers
Sliver


----------



## Sliver (15. Januar 2004)

Ok habs gefunden.

Für die die es noch interessiert:


1. Rechtsklick auf die Festplatte
2. "Eigenschaften" auswählen
3. Oben in der Registerkarte "Sicherheit" wählen
4. Ganz unten rechts auf  "Erweitert" klicken
5. Oben in der Registerkarte "Besitzer" wählen
6. Ihren Benutzernamen oder Administrator auswählen
7. Einen Haken vor "Besitzer der Objekte und untergeordneten Container ersetzen" machen
8. Auf "Übernehmen" klicken
9. Im aufspringenden Dialogfeld "Ok" anklicken
10. Warten bis alle Rechte gesetzt wurden



Sers
Sliver


----------



## forstar (18. Januar 2005)

Also ich hab das selbe Üroblem.. Aber bei mir gibts die Registerkarte "Sicherheit" nicht..
"as soll ich jetzt machen? Währe ziemlich wichtig!

danke schonmal...


----------



## Mr Mr Mazen (18. Januar 2005)

Probier mal beim Arbeitsplatz auf Extras und da auf Ordneroptionen. Dann auf Ansicht, und dort einfache dateifreigabe ausschalten.


----------

